# Type of soil to add to garden soil?



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Weird as the title might sound I'm wanting to add a yard or two of soil to my home garden. What would you guys recommend? Rose mix? Black Hummus? Thanks in advance.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Veggie garden or flower bed?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Not weird IMO. Have you had a soil report done so you know what is needed? Highly recommended...


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Texas A&M will do a thorough report with soil test for $25. Worth the money, eliminates guessing.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Where do you live? It really helps in answering a question.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Add compost

The best in the Houston area is up North at a place called 

Natures Way Resource 

The have a fine screened 2 yr old leaf mold compost

All the Master Gardners go there 

For trace minerals add some organic fertilizer like Micro Life

On a side note, if you make your own compost you can add that to your garden- leaves a d grass from your own property aged in a pile makes The Best amendment to your plants
Sad thi g is most just bag it a take it to the curb


----------



## captinharry (Dec 31, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> Add compost
> On a side note, if you make your own compost you can add that to your garden- leaves a d grass from your own property aged in a pile makes The Best amendment to your plants
> Sad thi g is most just bag it a take it to the curb


I collect from my neighbors, 3-4 houses each way & across the street get 6-8 bags a week, except for dead of winter, pill it up, no turning, don't worry about ratio of green to brown, let it sit 1/2 & add, been doing it for years & have a bunch, best thing I've ever done, rich friable soil.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

captinharry said:


> I collect from my neighbors, 3-4 houses each way & across the street get 6-8 bags a week, except for dead of winter, pill it up, no turning, don't worry about ratio of green to brown, let it sit 1/2 & add, been doing it for years & have a bunch, best thing I've ever done, rich friable soil.


Thats The WAY!!!! and it don't go to land fill..


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I live in the richmon sugar land area of town. I havent had a soil test done. I do usually take my yard clippings and throw them in a pile wife throws veggie scraps in the pile as well. Its mainly grass though. How long do i let it set before putting it in soil? This is a veggie garden by the way.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Four great write ups about composting
http://urbanharvest.org/compost

Here is a little secret and this helps when your own compost is not ready 
Go to Lowes and get the "Black Kow" compost
It's spelled with a K
And get the compost not the top soil
Mix it with your existing garden or add to spots in the yard where you have trouble growing grass
It won't smell because its composted 
It's like magic!


----------



## Mattyvac (Jul 30, 2013)

I use mushroom compost and lots of gradening soil. Once it's mixed I add diatomaceus earth to the mix and some bloodmeal on top of that.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Mushroom Mulch*

Stopped at Wabash's to buy some molasses for the fire ants in my garden. Asked some questions of the gardener there. Mentioned I had used mushroom mulch on the garden this last winter and the spring results were great. She cautioned me on not using the mushroom mulch too often as it has a high sodium content.

Has anyone else heard this before or had test results that support this?

Thanks,

John


----------

